# Leptospirosis vaccine



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

We took Lola to a great vet yesterday but when I told her that I wanted to make sure there was no lepto in the vaccines because of all the possible reactions a maltese might have which she complied with but she told me that there's a new lepto vaccine that's safe...is this true?

I mean, of course I trust a vet, but I trust the SM Forum a little more because we all have Malteses! She doesn't necessarily deal with small breed dogs all the time so that's why...

Also I'm seeing a trend that more people are going with Interceptor over other heartworm meds...the vet told me she preferred Sentinel...so any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The separate 4-way Lepto vaccine is new and I agree that it does not cause nearly the reaction of the old lepto. It should also be given separately from all other vaccines. Now the big question is do you need to consider this vaccine? It depends on the incidence of lepto in your area and what serovars (strains) are causing infections. I do live where there is a lot of lepto and the vaccine covers some strains we see, so my healthy/at risk dogs are vaccinated annually with a separate 4-way lepto. Again, find out if you need it. You can even call your local health department. 

Sentinel is Interceptor with Program in it (which is a flea growth inhibitor). We have ticks and significant fleas so I use a topical flea/tick...no need for the flea growth inhibitor so I use Interceptor. I don't have any issues with Sentinel so long as you understand it is flea birth control and will not kill fleas or prevent them.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 2 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784952


> The separate 4-way Lepto vaccine is new and I agree that it does not cause nearly the reaction of the old lepto. It should also be given separately from all other vaccines. Now the big question is do you need to consider this vaccine? It depends on the incidence of lepto in your area and what serovars (strains) are causing infections. I do live where there is a lot of lepto and the vaccine covers some strains we see, so my healthy/at risk dogs are vaccinated annually with a separate 4-way lepto. Again, find out if you need it. You can even call your local health department.
> 
> Sentinel is Interceptor with Program in it (which is a flea growth inhibitor). We have ticks and significant fleas so I use a topical flea/tick...no need for the flea growth inhibitor so I use Interceptor. I don't have any issues with Sentinel so long as you understand it is flea birth control and will not kill fleas or prevent them.[/B]


Thank you! I had secretly hoped you would reply haha

Our vet did tell me that lepto has been prevalent in our area. I am hesitant to give her more shots than the bare minimum because yesterday she got her DHP+P booster and spent the night puking. :crying 2: But this morning she was back to her normal self. Considering the risk of her contracting lepto versus the side effects/reaction of the vaccine, do you think that the vaccine is a benefit that outweighs the costs?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 2 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784955


> Our vet did tell me that lepto has been prevalent in our area. I am hesitant to give her more shots than the bare minimum because yesterday she got her DHP+P booster and spent the night puking. :crying 2: But this morning she was back to her normal self. Considering the risk of her contracting lepto versus the side effects/reaction of the vaccine, do you think that the vaccine is a benefit that outweighs the costs?[/B]


For my dogs in my living/exposure situation, yes, I vaccinate.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know about the Lepto vaccine, but I give my girls' Sentinel for heartworm protection as I don't use a topical for fleas and ticks. We have never had any fleas issues and ticks aren't a major concern down here.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, my vet just started my baby Miley on Interceptor last week, at 6 1/2 mths over Heart Guard because she said heart Guard reads "dogs under 20 lbs" and Interceptor is "under 10" so fits much better for a Maltese, especially my small baby Miley at 2 lb 5 oz...as far as flea meds, we haven't started those yet....they would like her to be closer to 3 lbs so I've held off!

And the lepto, I do NOT give it to either of my Maltese because I think there are too many risks from what I've read and learned from others. I've never checked w/ my Health Dept, but I don't believe I'm in an area at risk for the virus.

Good luck, I know it's sooo stressful knowing you are always doing the best thing for them!!

Jenn fr MD
Maltese Mommy To Miley & Fluffy


----------

